# Going abroad for treatment



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I know there is probably a special place for this but I can't find it as I am on my phone!

Are any of the 40+'s going abroad for treatment?

Thanks


----------



## memebaby (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey Dilly Dolly

you considering this too. There is a whole thread about international treatment under the subject index. I spent a lot of time reading it last night and my head is spinning, my last lot of treatment failed yesterday so maybe not in the best frame of mind.

Good luck. if you manage to find a fantastic clinic with bargain prices and excellent sucess rates for 42 year olds please let me know lol


xxxx  Susan


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey ladies  come onto own egg for over 40 aon this site and you will get load of women will answer your question.
I have to say if my next TX would have be to serum in Greece.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Dillydolly,

here is the link to the International Area of FF, good luck   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=261.0

Shelley x


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

We tried abroad and found that it worked out just as expensive when you add in the cost of travel and hotel and it is also a lot more stressful, treatment near your home you can fit in with your life so it doesn't become the be all and end all of your life! 

We used my eggs though I have no idea re donor eggs . . . . 

Good luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## aqua2011 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Dilly Dolly and Susan,

Maybe by now, you've found the information about 40+ and abroad clinics. I'm 41 and going to IVI in Valencia. IVI Spain was recommended to us by our specialist. Let me know if you need more information about IVI. There are lots of ladies whom have started or finished treatment in IVI on the other threads.

Good luck
Aqua


----------

